# soap logs



## Emilee (May 21, 2009)

i know i know, they're just normal for most of you, but i've been using a slab mold for 2 years, and hubby just made me a log mold.  he hasn't made the cutter yet, so i can't cut them yet (well not how i'd like anyway so i'm being patient otherwise if i try and use a knife i know i'll ruin them) but it doesn't worry me cause i'm loving just looking at the logs )  some are gelled, some ungelled and some partially gelled, as follows all the fun and not so fun i've been having lately, trying to get a good gel.

anyways... from top, all gmcp, calendula unscented, lavender/chamomile, patchouli & sandalwood with sandalwood powder for swirl and p and s eo, cucumber mint with peppermint eo and cuc puree

















furthermore just out of interest for those who don't have lots of money to spend on log molds...

hubby made me a log mold with 5 pieces of wood, bottom and 4 sides, put together with dowls.  but the main thing is we've been trying a black polythene liner, and it works just great....  i was spraying some silocone on it, but as long as the soap gels, the polythene just peels right off the soap no worries.  can post pics sometime when my mold and liners don't need cleaning.  we just used 3 strips of polythene, one for the bottom and short sides, and one each for the long sides.  easy as pie, actually easier than pie, my pies suck!  

have a great day.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

NICE! :wink:


----------



## mamaT (May 21, 2009)

Lovely soaps, wish we had internet smell-a-vision, bet they smell as good as they look.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Those look fantastic , soaping is a ton of fun.

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (May 21, 2009)

Those look wonderful - I so love my wood log molds - I line with Freezer Paper and I've now learned how to fold it so it has become really easy...most days  :?


----------



## rubato456 (May 21, 2009)

nice job! would love to see pix of the molds too


----------



## ChrissyB (May 22, 2009)

Emillee, they are lovely.
And I know your soap feels even better than it looks.
Everyone, Emillee makes **** nice soap!!


----------



## topcat (May 22, 2009)

I second that Chrissy!  I am loving the top calendula one Emilee - they all look lovely and creamy and I bet they will feel wonderful to wash with!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Gorgeous pics and congrats on your mould. My fave is the cucumber and mint, did you add a preservative? I'm thinking about trying this one myself.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (May 22, 2009)

Those logs are all absolutely beautiful.
I cannot get any of the gorgeous soap cutters here without importing one, so I use a cheese cutter (one of the types with the swivel lever and the wire).

Very time consuming to cut one bar at a time, but the cuts are even and tidy.


----------



## Emilee (May 22, 2009)

thanks guys, very encouraging.

no preservative in the cucumber mint.  its my second cuc soap, my first i scented with lime, hubby likes it but not me so much.  i think i looked into preservatives, but couldn't be bothered.  the bars of cuc lime soap that i have left are about 4 months old, and still lovely, so heres hoping they stay that way without pres.  they reckon if you puree properly, then it will all mix with the lye properly and you'l have no probs.  i puree my cuc (first time i peeled and deseeded, this time i just put the whole thing in, and i was actually hoping for darker green specks but that didn't happen) so yeah pureed the cuc then added my goats milk and blended with that as well just in a blender like you make smoothies in then added into my mix at light trace.

hopefully they do all feel good Chrissy )  have been adding silk to these batches, so hopefully they feel even better than the bar you have )  have been going crazy making soap, as i'm due with no. 2 bub in 2 weeks, and know i'll be too busy to make soap for a while (

hubby is going to attempt a cutter with guitar strings like the one Paul makes.  The guitar shop guy gave me the strings and tension knobs free, as long as i gave him a soap )


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Good to hear about not adding preservatives. I've been looking into them myself finding thatsome people swear by them and others say they're not needed. It's all a bit too controversial. How much cucumber puree did you add? I hope you don't mind me asking


----------



## starduster (May 22, 2009)

*wow logs to spare*

Love them all .
Great healthy looking bars .
 8)


----------



## donniej (May 22, 2009)

They look great!

If you want to make your own cutter you can do this.... go to Pep Boys and look for a red package of "Stainless Utility Wire".  A small roll will cost a few dollars.  You'll need to cut it with wire cutters.  Cut a small piece and wrap each end around 2 pieces of wood or anything you want to use as a handle.  The wire is thin enough that you can slice the soap that way.  You can use several pieces of wire to make multiple cuts at once.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 22, 2009)

Wow those are great looking logs!! I can't wait for you to cut them!!


----------



## LJA (May 22, 2009)

Emilee those look amazing!  You can always go get a cheap drywall knife at the hardware store to cut them, until your cutter is done.  They work really well.  Great job on the soap!


----------



## vivcarm (May 22, 2009)

WOW I am so impressed, puts my little plastic container to shame!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (May 22, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> They look great!
> 
> If you want to make your own cutter you can do this.... go to Pep Boys and look for a red package of "Stainless Utility Wire".  A small roll will cost a few dollars.  You'll need to cut it with wire cutters.  Cut a small piece and wrap each end around 2 pieces of wood or anything you want to use as a handle.  The wire is thin enough that you can slice the soap that way.  You can use several pieces of wire to make multiple cuts at once.



We don't have Pep Boys here.
What gauge is the wire ? Perhaps I can find a substitute.

Thanks for the idea, BTW.


----------



## surf girl (May 22, 2009)

Those are marvelous!  I love them all, especially the sandalwood swirl one and the cucumber one.


----------



## Dixie (May 22, 2009)

They look fantastic!


----------



## heartsong (May 22, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  wow! beauuuuteeeefull soaps!!! :shock: 

they're all so pretty!  would love to see them sliced!

great job!


----------



## Soap-Goddess (May 22, 2009)

Your soap logs are beautiful. Isn't is a grand feeling when you unmold them?


----------



## Emilee (May 22, 2009)

thanks again for all your nice comments.

i pureed one whole telegraph cucumber about 20cm long and 4 cm in diameter.  i'm not sure how much puree it was, i just made it up as part of my liquid measure with my goats milk.


----------



## heartsong (May 22, 2009)

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> donniej said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just bought a set of electric guitar strings for $5.99-they only came in a set-and when i get home dh is going to make me one.  i would assume any of them would work.  it would be like the wire on a cheese slicer.


----------



## starduster (May 22, 2009)

*cutters*

You can also get them with handles already on for cuttin pottery clay blocks.
 :wink:


----------



## SheerBliss (May 24, 2009)

wow beautiful!!


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 24, 2009)

Those look wonderful!  I can't wait until I know how to make some cool soaps like that!


----------



## Lindy (May 24, 2009)

Monet use the thinnest one (high E) it'll do the nicest job....


----------



## xraygrl (May 26, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## honor435 (May 28, 2009)

nice soap!, my hubby made my soap mold also. I use a wide "taping" knife from lower or any hardware store , to cut with, or tell hubby you want slots in mold to push your cutter into, its awesome.


----------



## starduster (May 28, 2009)

*haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> Monet use the thinnest one (high E) it'll do the nicest job....


 :wink:   :roll:  
       
there's one leaning up against every soap bar  

whoops no? Monet was painter not music maker.
Good advice after all.  :shock:   :idea:


----------



## waychie (Jun 5, 2009)

:shock:   beautiful!


----------

